# Need help attaching 24412 plow/blade



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi All,

My neighbor friend last summer purchased a Sears GT Mod.# 917.258860 tractor(18.5 hp.) with a 486.24412 blade. The problem we are having is getting the blade raising/lowering mechanism hooked up. Might one of you fella's have a diagram showing how to install the linkage for the blade raising/lowering system. If so can you please post it to help me help my friend.

Possibly you can post some pictures detailing the mechanism under the tractor.

THANKS from both of us!!!!!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Kevin
I have the manual. Do you want me to scan it in here for you?


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

That sounds great.............scan away!!!!!!!!!


THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sixchows we will make it a sticky when you getter done:lmao:


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Just found a parts diagram of the 244120 blade on another post. Copied that one, but would sure be nice to see how it all goes together. THANKS sixchows!!!!


----------

